# 921 simultaneous 1080I and 480I output question?



## bishoptf (Jul 29, 2003)

I have already seen a response stating that simultaneous 1080I and 480I output is not supported by the 921 chipset. This is probably a dumb question but does that include the RF output also (I realize that it is 480I also)? I really need to feed two rooms with this set, is that output menu/software selectable so I could set a macro to turn it on/off? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

Does the 921 even have an RF output?


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

> Does the 921 even have an RF output?


No, it does not.

_Update: Oops. As per below, the 921 does feature an RF output, while the 811 does not._


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

According to the specs. attached to this post:2004 Dishnetwork Hardware line up
the 921 *does* have an RF output and the 811 *does not*.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The 921 supports either HD or SD. The 811 supports HD AND SD.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm that could put a crimp in things. I was hoping to run the the coax from my 921 to the tv upstairs.

G


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

So what happens to the 921's RF output when it's in HD mode? It seems like it would have to go away!


----------



## Fat Tony (Oct 1, 2003)

the 921's rf out will not output in hd / it will look to the component / dvi connections


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Fat Tony said:


> the 921's rf out will not output in hd / it will look to the component / dvi connections


Yes I understand that the RF out will not ouput HD but will it output SD at the same time as its outputing HD to the components? My understanding from this thread is that it won't which will be a big bummer.

G


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

A related question - Will it output SD via RF while outputting HD via DVI?



greylar said:


> Yes I understand that the RF out will not ouput HD but will it output SD at the same time as its outputing HD to the components? My understanding from this thread is that it won't which will be a big bummer.
> 
> G


----------

